# Trade My Omega PO 45 New for a Bremont MBII Used?



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

I was thinking of trading my PO for a used Bremont MBII is this a good move?


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nope.
If I were you, I'd sell the PO privately (to get a premium price), then put some more money in the pot, and get a new MBII.

cheers,
Jake.

PS- The MBII is a _very _ nice watch. I've got one myself.


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

Good Idea, but how much does a new MBII run?


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

LuvWatches14 said:


> Good Idea, but how much does a new MBII run?


Thanks! It is £3195 GBP (just over $5000 using an online converter).

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## cameraman12 (Oct 5, 2011)

I just sold my Omega Speedy towards the purchase of an MBII and I'm really happy with the decision. The MBII is really an amazing watch. I've had mine for a week now and I've already had three people stop me and ask me about it. I had my Speedy for years and no one ever said a word. Of course, the orange barrel does attract attention  It also keeps way better time than the Omega.


----------



## LuvWatches14 (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes I love the orange and black/dark grey barrel, I am really thinking this over but if I do go with the Bremont I will post pics as soon as I acquire one. Thanks!


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

I'd want both, as I think the PO is a great all-arounder. If I had to pick one, though, it'd be the MBII without even a second of hesitation.


----------



## valdarrant (Oct 18, 2010)

Thats easy...Get the Bremont...Hands down...All the Way!!! Bremont


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

I generally stay out of these discussions (on the forum) except with my local watch buddies when we meet. This is an interesting trade so I'll ask you the same questions I would ask them just to qualify a few things in your thought process:

Do you think you can go from a 45.5mm watch to a 43mm that wears to size?
Do you like bracelets (no bracelet works on the MBII)?
I assume your PO is not the 8500 series coaxial so does that concern you (value or possible issues)? 
From your avatar it appears you have the black PO, will the orange be too much or is the MBII another color? 
Do you like Divers or Aviators better?
Which is your preference Internal or External bezel?
Do you like big brand name or less known brand?
Which one looks the best to you?...Will it still look that way a year from now?

Cost wise I'd say you are about equal unless you have one of the new PO with the 8500 movement. 

Now look at your answers and decide which are your top three or four as far as importance to you. With that I think you'll have your answer!

(As a FYI I own both brands)


----------



## davidtsee (Oct 24, 2012)

samanator said:


> I generally stay out of these discussions (on the forum) except with my local watch buddies when we meet. This is an interesting trade so I'll ask you the same questions I would ask them just to qualify a few things in your thought process:
> 
> Do you think you can go from a 45.5mm watch to a 43mm that wears to size?
> Do you like bracelets (no bracelet works on the MBII)?
> ...


Bump to this- was there any trade or MBII purchase?

And the Mod's questions must've scared OP away haha.


----------



## Monsieur (Sep 2, 2012)

I don't want to sound critical, but what is the appeal of the MBII? I find the dial is rather plain. The second hand looks neat and the case with the orange barrel looks really cool but the dial itself seem unremarkable to me. Just curious what the fascination is from people who love the MBII.


----------



## vipereaper30 (Sep 12, 2009)

Monsieur said:


> I don't want to sound critical, but what is the appeal of the MBII? I find the dial is rather plain. The second hand looks neat and the case with the orange barrel looks really cool but the dial itself seem unremarkable to me. Just curious what the fascination is from people who love the MBII.


I don't find the MBII particularly appealing in photos. As you said it appears rather plain and even bordering on boring. However, when I first saw the MBII in the flesh I was impressed with how 'cool' it looked. You know the feeling when you glance at a watch...then immediately do a double, possibly triple, take? That's what happened to me and I knew I had to have one.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## davidtsee (Oct 24, 2012)

Monsieur said:


> I don't want to sound critical, but what is the appeal of the MBII? I find the dial is rather plain. The second hand looks neat and the case with the orange barrel looks really cool but the dial itself seem unremarkable to me. Just curious what the fascination is from people who love the MBII.


Hate to be on the Bremont forum and not speaking it's praises but having owned the MBII orange for a little while and wearing it maybe 2 times if that- I just find the dial a bit much to me as well. The seconds hand is a bit distracting but very cool to look at. I think the main thing is case size, while big, the inner bezel makes the appearance to be smaller so I went ahead and got the Solo and WOW. I'm loving it. Still love Bremont's, just needed a different model, apparently!

... anyone have a PO 45 that wants to trade with a Bremont MBII? Haha


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

davidtsee said:


> Hate to be on the Bremont forum and not speaking it's praises but having owned the MBII orange for a little while and wearing it maybe 2 times if that- I just find the dial a bit much to me as well. The seconds hand is a bit distracting but very cool to look at. I think the main thing is case size, while big, the inner bezel makes the appearance to be smaller so I went ahead and got the Solo and WOW. I'm loving it. Still love Bremont's, just needed a different model, apparently!
> 
> ... anyone have a PO 45 that wants to trade with a Bremont MBII? Haha


glad you are happy with your SOLO - it is a fantastic watch!


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

A month or so ago I bought a new MBII fom my local AD (world's best pricing, PM me for his contact info) and shortly after acquired an 8500 PO. I love the 8500 PO as it represents the first major step forward in mechanical movements in some time IMO, and although it's a gorgeous watch, I ended up selling it shortly after purchase as I knew it wouldn't see enough wrist time because of the MBII. I ended up selling the MBII shortly after anyway after only wearing it a handful of times (I'm a habitual buyer/seller/trader, even with watches I love), but I did choose the MBII over the PO. Omegas are everywhere and part of the allure of Bremonts is that you just don't see them all the time in the wild, not to mention they are all watches you can wear anywhere and do anything with. They are rugged and I'd trust them in situations I'd never trust a PO in. Some of the new models Bremont released look amazing and The Supermarine Terra Nova in titanium may be my next purchase...Oh how expensive this habit gets...


----------

